# Wanted: FoW Soviets



## daniello_s (Aug 3, 2009)

Yo!

I'm looking for this stuff:

1. Compulsory Armoured Rifle Company HQ - 1x CinC Carbine, 1x 2iC Carbine, 1x Jeep, 1x M3 half-track with .50cal AA MG - Bazooka
2. Compulsory Armored Rifle Platoon - 1x Command Rifle, 5x Rifle, 5x Bazooka, 2x LMG, 1x 60mm Mortar, 5x M3 with .50cal AA MG
3. Compulsory Armored Rifle Platoon - 1x Command Rifle, 5x Rifle, 5x Bazooka, 2x LMG, 1x 60mm Mortar, 5x M3 with .50cal AA MG
4. Armored Anti-tank Platoon - 1x Command Carbine, 1x Jeep, 3x M1 57mm gun (late), 3x M2 half-track with .50cal AA MG 
5. Recon Platoon - 1x Command Rifle, 1x M2 with .50cal AA MG, 1x Rifle, 1x Jeep 
6. Armored Mortar Platoon - 1x Command Carbine, 1x M2 half-track with .50cal AA MG, 3x M4 81mm MMC 
7. Tank Platoon - 1x Command M4 or M4A1 Sherman, 3x M4 or M4A1 Sherman
- 76mm Upgrade 1 - 1x Replace M4 or M4A1 Sherman with M4A1 (76mm) Sherman
- 76mm Upgrade 2 - 1x Replace M4 or M4A1 Sherman with M4A1 (76mm) Sherman 
- Jumbo Upgrade - 1x Replace M4 or M4A1 Sherman with M4A3E2 Jumbo Sherman 
8. Corps Tank Destroyer Platoon - 1x Command .50cal Recon Jeep, 2x M20, 4x M18 Hellcat GMC 

Can be painted/based or new, non-painted etc.

All offers incl. shipping to Ireland on PM please.

cheers
daniello_s


----------

